# Looking for more info: Meagher Bros. & Co. Limited, Montreal



## lisa.d.ranged (Apr 26, 2020)

New to the world of antique bottles, and having trouble finding information on an accidental discovery. Would anyone be able to suggest resources for finding out more information on a bottle I found?

It is a dark amber bottle with a plastic screw cap, and is flask shaped. Once I cleaned off the grime (it was found in the remaining rafters of an old Mennonite farm that had burned, then was left abandoned for years), I could read the cap that says "Meagher Bros. & Co. Limited Distillers Established 1873." The bottom of the bottle says "Meagher Bros. & Co. Limited 5 Montreal."

The only info I have been able to find on the company is from the website in this thread: https://www.antique-bottles.net/.../montreal-co-ca-wine.../  However, that is not my bottle. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 26, 2020)

Are you in the States?  If so, it's probably a Prohibition-era bootlegger's bottle.  It looks to be the right age for the tail end of Prohibition.  A lot of distilleries in Canada at that time were producing whiskey to be smuggled into the US.


----------



## lisa.d.ranged (Apr 26, 2020)

Nope. I'm in Canada. This bottle was found in a collapsed barn on abandoned Mennonite property, and was definitely stashed away, hidden in the rafters. The barn is located just west of a small village called Springfield in Malahide Township, in Southwestern Ontario, which is just north of Lake Erie.


----------

